# Wrought iron



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I am looking at a job that has a little over 400 feet of 32in high wrought iron with post every 4 inches apart along with some foilage decoration about every 3 feet. Spraying is not an option since the house sits very high on a hill that has constant winds. I am thinking that it will take 1 man about an hour for every 8 foot stretch, just wondering if anyone has had any experience painting this much at once and how long each 8 foot section should take. Thanks for any help of advice.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends on the abilities of the painter, the product your using, and how much prep your going to do.

BTW: Build yourself a portable spray barricade set-up. Attach a 9x12 drop to a couple of 2x2's and just move it along while you spray. Did alot of iron and wood fencing like that and never a problem even with the wind blowing.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I am thinking about using Pittsburg Timeless satin finish, first thought was DTM but customer does not want much of a shine. I have been painting for 22 yrs. so I move pretty quick, will have one or two helpers with some experience but not a lot. As far as prep work, multiple past coats of paints no rust anywhere. HO wants it to "look pretty". So will pressure wash then paint. Constant winds of 20+ make spraying very iffy. Thanks for your response any other advice or words of wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try Benjamin Moore Metal & Wood low lustre finish. Its basically the same as their industrial DTM but in a low lustre. Its available in latex or oil....I prefer the latex.

It also works great on cabinets, super durable, and lays down nice....I like it better, alot better than Satin Impervo latex.


----------

